# Chase This! 7/7/12 - BIG tuna, dorado, wahoo and a white



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

We had a pretty excellent day of fishing. I'll get better pics and details posted later, but we had three BIG tuna, a pile of big dorado, few wahoo and a white. It was an incredible bite. 

We decided to come in a day early due to ice and a crew member being under the weather. 

John, Bret, Rob and Dad - Boom!!! Y'all are great. Thank you for all the hard work. 

Brandon


----------



## Hydrocat (Jun 30, 2004)

Are you kidding me??!! Awesome job- bet it felt good to get out there again!
Too bad you cant win your own tournament!


----------



## James Howell (May 21, 2004)

Did you get a weight on that tuna? That thing's got to be north of 200 lbs.


----------



## TexasCub (Jun 11, 2011)

Absolutely awesome! Where is West Sirius? Don't recall hearing of that rig.


----------



## boom! (Jul 10, 2004)

Nice!


----------



## lowrey04 (Jun 24, 2008)

Awesome job.


----------



## crashboatbasin (May 21, 2009)

Nice trip!! That's a big [email protected]$ tuna


----------



## Always-Gone-Fishing (Feb 20, 2006)

Very, very, nice B! Who needs Venice????

David


----------



## MB (Mar 6, 2006)

Wow !!! All the storms on land and look at that water !!!

Thanks for the pics!!

I'm with David " Who needs Venice " 

MB


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

what a pig, congrats. looking forward to the full report.


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Looks like it was an awesome trip. Congats on that Tuna Pig!!


----------



## Ex Boat Capt. Carp (Jul 19, 2011)

Wow,, those are some nice pictures of a couple hogs for sure!! Way to go!! FISH ON!!!! That Tuna is a hog!!


----------



## El Carnicero (Aug 27, 2009)

Magnum!!!


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

Nice job Brandon!


----------



## Aggie Bill Collector (Jul 10, 2009)

Awesome trip!! The fishing God's giving you some good juju for putting on a great tournament. Rob is still on a roll with the marlin.


----------



## Miles2Fish (Dec 2, 2008)

Nice trip Brandon!!


----------



## lasancha (May 21, 2010)

DUDE, that tuna is a beast. I sure hope you got a weight on that fish. I would say ya'll had a great trip not even counting that world class yella. I'm jealous, we had a good trip but didn't come close to the size fish ya'll caught.


----------



## High Seas Drifter (Sep 7, 2008)

You weren't kidding about the tuna!


----------



## tank8677 (Apr 20, 2010)

nice yellowfin!!


----------



## sea sick (Feb 9, 2006)

Sweet trip,way to bring in a donkey of a tuna.


----------



## Bilat Lures (Aug 22, 2007)

*On the Troll...*

Great job guys! Looks like that Bilat Teaser was working for you guys!! Glad to have you as a customer.

Thanks Brandon/Rob!

Brian


----------



## Elgatoloco (Feb 9, 2008)

Great job bro. Looks like another GREAT trip congrats.


Tom


----------



## Savage Rods (Apr 27, 2005)

wow, nice job B


----------



## mstrelectricman (Jul 10, 2009)

Very nice Brandon. Not tryin to give ya the big head there but dang!


----------



## mad marlin (Jan 17, 2008)

:cheers:!tuna!!tuna!wow.. that's a pig of YFT . congrats


----------



## rookie06 (Oct 1, 2005)

Very nice! That's a PIG for sure!!


----------



## FISH TAILS (Jan 17, 2005)

Looks like fun on the pond and that is a nice tuna!!!


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

Thanks for all of the nice comments. Believe it or not, the tuna in the picture was not the biggest. 

Brandon


----------



## samj (Apr 12, 2006)

PIG! What a fish. Good job


----------



## SpecklFinAddict (Dec 19, 2004)

**** nice haul!


----------



## Kenner21 (Aug 25, 2005)

:fishy: Awesome report Brandon! Bet those tunas steaked over very nicely.


----------



## En Fuego (Jul 26, 2006)

DAYUM!!! What a beast!!! Is that the new offshore meat slam? Mahi, Tuna and Sword?
I'm in Pearland too if you run out of freezer space.
I'm not sayin', I just sayin.....


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

Few more pics...


----------



## offshorefanatic (Jan 13, 2011)

Very Very nice. Like the photo shots!


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

Capt. Brian Bordosky said:


> Great job guys! Looks like that Bilat Teaser was working for you guys!! Glad to have you as a customer.
> 
> Thanks Brandon/Rob!
> 
> Brian


Yes, sir. We had our new Bilat in the water the entire time. Worked great!!! Coolest teaser we have ever pulled!!!

Brandon


----------



## DRILHER (Apr 4, 2010)

Very nice! Hell of a tuna there. Congrats!


----------



## KATILLAC (Jul 27, 2005)

Nice!! Very Nice!! Good job guys


----------



## Fordzilla06 (Oct 14, 2010)

What a tuna!


----------



## fishtruck (Aug 9, 2004)

Stellar trip! That 2nd from last pic gives that tuna some credit! They were some HOGS for sure. Still can't believe we couldn't pull a Blue off that rip!! Great fishin fo sho!

Rob C


----------



## Red Tuna (May 19, 2007)

Seriously, how big are those tuna?? Look to be 200+. 

Nice job boys... :cheers:


----------



## RSN (Jul 5, 2010)

You guys laid the smackdown...congrats. Wish we could have filmed the chaos during the ice transfer...


----------



## Calmday (Jul 7, 2005)

Awesome trip. Congrats to B and the whole crew.


----------



## C. Moore (Nov 15, 2004)

That's a Big Tuna! Nice job!


----------



## dn17 (Jul 19, 2010)

Absolutely epic trip guys....glad we could help with the ice. That boat is a fish catching machine.


----------



## [email protected] Sportfishing (Jun 10, 2005)

Nice job B and crew. That fish sure would have won a bunch of money last week.


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

Red Tuna said:


> Seriously, how big are those tuna?? Look to be 200+.
> 
> Nice job boys... :cheers:


The one we killed was about 165# or so. The biggest we ended up with (and released) was pushing 180#. We didn't break the 200# mark, but they were darn nice toona for sure.

Derek, the ice transfer shuffle was fun.  Nothing like fighting a big *** sword and having a buddy come by looking for ice. Really appreciate it, bud. We owe ya one!!!

Brandon


----------



## Red Tuna (May 19, 2007)

Chase This! said:


> The one we killed was about 165# or so. The biggest we ended up with (and released) was pushing 180#. We didn't break the 200# mark, but they were darn nice toona for sure.


So....that makes them around 225+ on the 2cool scale?


----------



## JB Offshore (Jul 6, 2011)

Very nice. Good looking pictures. That is a lot if good fish and eating. Nice trip.


----------



## Shredded Evidence (Jun 25, 2007)

Dang it. I just ain't doing it right! Way to go man.


----------



## luna sea II (Jul 11, 2009)

:cheers: pretty work brother!! good on you for releasing what you didn't need and/or couldn't ice. alot of folks would have let them rot in the sun just for the sake of killing a big fish... it's nice to see more people who aren't intent on killing everything they can. 



Scott


----------



## dn17 (Jul 19, 2010)

Thanks again for the pictures of the boat Brandon, they turned out awesome.


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

TexasCub said:


> Where is West Sirius? Don't recall hearing of that rig.


26 40.642
92 34.341

133 heading out of Freeport.

Brandon


----------



## fishtruck (Aug 9, 2004)

I have it as a 128 heading out of FP?

Rob C



Chase This! said:


> 26 40.642
> 92 34.341
> 
> 133 heading out of Freeport.
> ...


----------



## hog (May 17, 2006)

Outstanding fishing trip Brandon and Crew...

Yall Dunn GoouD----REAL GoouD!








​


----------



## Toledo (Mar 6, 2006)

**** nice cow. Marlin live bait?


----------



## fishtruck (Aug 9, 2004)

No, Lure.

Rob C



Toledo said:


> **** nice cow. Marlin live bait?


----------



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

WOW !

Can I be the first to say it ??

*BOOM !*


----------



## aggiebret (Jul 24, 2007)

The only thing good about catching tuna....Home made tuna rolls! 

Thanks for another great trip Bro! No blues this trip, but it was still a blast!

B


----------



## Disco Lady (Apr 7, 2011)

BOOM!! Sucka,cheers::cheers


DL :mpd:


----------



## fishtruck (Aug 9, 2004)

Here is a Video of some of the action. Shows the size of the YFT when we are releasing her and she jumps.






Rob C


----------



## Bilat Lures (Aug 22, 2007)

Looked like a great time out there guys!

Nice work again...

BB


----------



## John R (Mar 27, 2005)

*Nice*

Wish I'd been there. 
John


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

fishtruck said:


> Here is a Video of some of the action. Shows the size of the YFT when we are releasing her and she jumps.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Talk about a ****** off tuna. I didn't know they jumped. 

John, many more trips ahead my friend. Glad you are feeling better.

B


----------



## fishtruck (Aug 9, 2004)

Yea that thing almost smashed you and your brother both into the tower leg! That was some power!

Rob C


----------



## hog (May 17, 2006)

fishtruck said:


> Here is a Video of some of the action. Shows the size of the YFT when we are releasing her and she jumps.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Really Enjoyed the video.... thanks for post'n it up...


----------



## southtexasreds (Jun 8, 2009)

hog said:


> Really Enjoyed the video.... thanks for post'n it up...


Nice video!!


----------



## sotx23 (May 4, 2010)

Impressive power! Cool video


----------



## Toledo (Mar 6, 2006)

Nice video. I cant say Ive ever tried to release a big tuna but I sure was waiting to see that situation get a lil crazy. Cant imagine trying to finesse that kind of power.


----------



## willsoonbfishin (Dec 8, 2006)

Freekin awesome video! That **** was a beast. Great music to go with it. Who's the band?


----------

